# Rolex Marconi



## gdragon (Jun 14, 2014)

I found an auction on ebay with the watch Rolex Marconi

What do you think? It is worth to buy?

Can you advise me about this watch?


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello to you too!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

From the similarity of your forum name to the name on Ebay, I guess you're the seller and I have to say that has to be the best 32ps worth I've seen for a long time...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

gdragon said:


> I found an auction on ebay with the watch Rolex Marconi
> 
> What do you think? It is worth to buy?
> 
> Can you advise me about this watch?


No don't buy it , clearly a fake from a dodgy seller ;~)


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

artistmike said:


> From the similarity of your forum name to the name on Ebay, I guess you're the seller and I have to say that has to be the best 32ps worth I've seen for a long time...


Well done Artistmike a man who has experience with fakes. You can't argue with that.

Watch looks crap too.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Definitely buy it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2014)

to be fair it is probably real as they do exist but a bit cheeky of the op to push his own sale, i think Marconi was a Rolex sub brand....may be wrong but read about it in a watch book a few years ago


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

It is a fake, look at google there is an excellent version showing mechanism.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Did anyone else read the title as Rolex macaroni !?


----------



## gdragon (Jun 14, 2014)

I asked someone who knows about Rolex watches and got this answer:

Question:

Is this our original Rolex? or Fake ?

Answer:

Yes the Rolex Marconi can be found in pocket watches and wristwatches the first ones were little more than converted small pocket watches adapted for the wrist .Most of the proper Marconi wrist watches were gold filled or silver and used the 15 jewel Prima movement. I would say your watch is early 1930-40s art deco type dial they also had a Rolex Unicorn that used the same movement that was around early 1920s early 1930s.

At this time movement could have been made by Aegler, Gruen or FHF (Fontmelon).There were many other names used by the RWC below over the many years AirLion,AirTiger,Airgiant,SpaceDweller,SkyRocket,S peedking,Falcon,Orchid,Marconi,Observatory,Tridor, Athlete, Commando,Turtle Timer,Canadian,Empire, Oyster Lipton, Rolex Scientific,Rolex Everest,Tudor Advisor,Oyster Junior Sport, Oyster Raleigh, Oyster Commander, Oyster Recorda, Oyster Edison, Oyster Grenfell, Oyster Shipmate and Oyster Standard,and there are a quite a few more that I cannot remember now.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

gdragon said:


> I asked someone who knows about Rolex watches and got this answer:
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...


So, are you going to sell it to yourself?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Bruce said:


> to be fair it is probably real as they do exist but a bit cheeky of the op to push his own sale, i think Marconi was a Rolex sub brand....may be wrong but read about it in a watch book a few years ago


You're right, in fact it was arguably the Marconi range that really gave Rolex it's big start as they were their top end line of wristwatches and had a name for reliability...


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

The forum rules forbid the use of links to sites that are selling, including ebay.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

gdragon said:


> I asked someone who knows about Rolex watches and got this answer:
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...


OK, OK, I'll go to 33p then.... :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2014)

artistmike said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > to be fair it is probably real as they do exist but a bit cheeky of the op to push his own sale, i think Marconi was a Rolex sub brand....may be wrong but read about it in a watch book a few years ago
> ...


Mike, would a Marconi be chosen over a Rolex in that era ? interesting stuff wouldn't have even thought of the name had it not been posted


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh please no..................don't make me laugh...........TOTALLY FAKE!!!

1) The rear of the watch showing "RW" is actually the inside of the watch, as they never were stamped on the outside, this has been cut out of a real Rolex, reversed, then soldered into the back of this watch ( look closely )

2) The word "Rolex" and the crown has been added afterwards as the crown does not have the round balls at the end and is a different thickness in ink to the other words

3) The winding crown should be highly polished and dished liked the idler wheel, the words "Marconi" would have been engraved in a highly precise manner

I could go on but if i laugh too much i'm gonna fall off this chair...... :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:


----------



## Pontros (Apr 26, 2014)

artistmike said:


> From the similarity of your forum name to the name on Ebay, I guess you're the seller and I have to say that has to be the best 32ps worth I've seen for a long time...


That's really odd isn't it. I'm sure when authors go on amazon to write good reviews of their own books they at least bother to make up a fake name...


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

for any of you just joining the fun its ebay item: 111381790821


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Mike, would a Marconi be chosen over a Rolex in that era ? interesting stuff wouldn't have even thought of the name had it not been posted


Wilsdorf patented the Marconi name in 1911, even before the Rolex one, which he already had up and running as a company in 1908. It would seem that Wilsdorf's genius for marketing was there at the inception and he was doing branding like no-one else and it's stood Rolex in good stead ever since. A Marconi branded watch from the early period would almost certainly be the best quality watch that Rolex were producing at that time and expensive even then and it was the quality of those models that started Rolex on it's rise to where it is today . A good example is well worth looking at as they are great movements..


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2014)

artistmike said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, would a Marconi be chosen over a Rolex in that era ? interesting stuff wouldn't have even thought of the name had it not been posted
> ...


thanks Mike, cant have too much info


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sure he will be along shortly to straighten all of this out... or NOT!


----------

